# AMD stichelt gegen Nvidia Teil...



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juni 2013)

Grüße,

AMD ist nun langsam aber sicher dafür bekannt, seine Konkurrenz immer gern etwas auf die Schippe zu nehmen. Nun trifft es wieder mal die Mädels und Jungs von Nvidia.

Im letzten Video ging es darum, dass man sich doch keine NV Karte kaufen sollte, sondern lieber die damals "schnellste" GPU der Welt, die HD6990. Oder in einem anderen Video nahm AMD die GTX480 aka "Thermi" aufs Korn. Beide Videos könnt ihr hier am Ende auch anschauen.

Im neuesten Streifen geht darum, dass man bei AMD Karten immer coole Spiele dazu bekommt und dass sie auch in den neuesten Titeln immer schneller sei und so weiter.
Ich möchte nicht zu viel vorweg nehmen, von daher schaut es euch an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH6XayaLTw8

The Talk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGkq7tAhfc

Termi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ&hd

Quelle: AMD - YouTube


----------



## hbf878 (24. Juni 2013)

huiuiui, lies besser nochmal Korrektur


----------



## ImNEW (24. Juni 2013)

haha


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2013)

Tschuldigung, aber was du da geschrieben hast kann man echt nicht lesen ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen.


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2013)

das muss man AMD lassen ich find die Vids echt gut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Juni 2013)

Die Vids sind ok und ich denke mal das soll eher ein Witz/ eine Stichelei sein, das Sie der Meinung sind die besten Grafikkarten für PC's zu haben. Bei Konsole kann man nichts sagen. Sehen halt auch etwas nach Low-Budget aus, aber bei den Quartalszahlen... Sollen lieber mal mit Ihrer 8000er Serie aus den Mustopf kommen.


----------



## Locuza (24. Juni 2013)

Finde die Videos sehr peinlich und überhaupt nicht Image fördernd, sondern desaströs. 
Simple trash comedy, welche sich direkt gegen einen Konkurrenten richtet, was nicht gut rüber gebracht wird. 
Ich wäre dafür Nvidia völlig auszulassen und allgemeine Videos oder Werbespots zu drehen, ohne trash gegen den Konkurrenten.
Ich finde das in der Form arg Ehrenlos.

Edit: Das dritte Video hat noch etwas gehabt zu Fermi-Zeiten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2013)

Das "The Talk" Video ist schon irgendwo kultig. Der Vater mit dem Pornobalken im Gesicht ist einfach so der Abschuss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Wer so etwas produziert scheint es nötig zu haben. Wirft einfach kein gutes Licht auf die Unternehmen


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2013)

Ob man sich als Firma damit lächerlich macht oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich mag diese kleinen, nicht ganz bierernsten Streifchen von AMD


----------



## hanfi104 (24. Juni 2013)

Die arme GTX 670,
solange AMD nichts neue rausbringt können wie nicht mehr als sticheln.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juni 2013)

Ach Leute so was hat Intel und Nvidia auch schon gemacht von daher kommt mal runter und seht es als kleinen scherz an.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (24. Juni 2013)

Nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen, 
wer keinen Spaß auf der Arbeit hat ist nur halb so produktiv


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Ich persönlich finde es ja auch amüsant und ich liebe sogar vergleichende Werbung, nur aus 3. Position wäre es lustiger. So hat man das Gefühl die würden von etwas ablenken


----------



## 3NR4G3 (24. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es ja auch amüsant und ich liebe sogar vergleichende Werbung, nur aus 3. Position wäre es lustiger. So hat man das Gefühl die würden von etwas ablenken


 
Sehe ich ähnlich, ganz besonders cool ist die neue Kindle Werbung gegenüber dem iPad.


----------



## CSOger (25. Juni 2013)

Ist doch für nen Schmunzler gut genug.

Nicht Image fördernd,desaströs,Ehrenlos,peinlich,AMD scheint es nötig zu haben...!?

Mensch Leute...bleibt doch mal locker.


----------



## Placebo (25. Juni 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Mensch Leute...bleibt doch mal locker.


Ich glaube, einige Nerds hier haben beim Anblick der Zerstörung der GraKa mehr gelitten, als die arme Geforce selbst. Und du sagst da locker bleiben


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es cool wenn sich Firmen nicht so ernst nehmen.
Das Leben ist ernst genug, und solch Videos sind immer für einen Schmunzler gut.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Juni 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool wenn sich Firmen nicht so ernst nehmen.
> Das Leben ist ernst genug, und solch Videos sind immer für einen Schmunzler gut.



sign! Gibt genug grimmige und totlangweilige möchtegern-ernst Leute / Firmen auf diesem Krüppelplaneten.


----------



## sQeep (25. Juni 2013)

Find ich echt ganz witzig gemacht, wie die Vorgänger auch.

Zum Thema vergleichende Werbung: da verhalten sich die meisten Unternehmen nach dem Motto "Ich tu dir nichts, du tust mir nichts". Wobei die EU diese Art der Werbung seit mittlerweile über 10 Jahren, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, explizit zulässt.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2013)

Besser, als ein in die Kamera greinendenes "Kauft unser Produkt, wir sind supertoll!". Sich nicht ganz ernst nehmen und einen Werbespot drehen, der immerhin für ein paar Lacher sorgt, ist doch lobenswert. Ansehnlicher als der Großteil sämtlicher Werbung, die bei uns tagein tagaus in der Glotze läuft.


----------



## Tiz92 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich wette Nvidia lacht auch darüber.


----------



## AmdNator (25. Juni 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

ich lach mich schlapp hab mühe unterm Tisch vorzukommen! ....
Einfach geil!

Gruß


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Juni 2013)

Extrem trashig, so wie ihre Grafikkarten 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, so lustig fand ich die Spots jetzt nicht aber irgendwie muss man ja von sich reden machen


----------



## Explosiv (25. Juni 2013)

Bis auf das erste, sind alle Videos schon etwas älter. Der Inhalt der News ist meiner Meinung nach gleich Null, nicht falsch verstehen. 
Das erste Video hat was. 

MfG


----------



## Fabiii (25. Juni 2013)

Haha kannte noch keines der Videos  Gerade "The Talk" ist echt genial...wie kommt man auf so eine Idee?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2013)

_Ich bin ein arbeitsloser Schauspieler und brauchte das Geld_.


----------



## blaidd (25. Juni 2013)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht...

Ist schon ein bisschen ablern, aber immerhin mal was anderes als stupfe Lobhudelei der eigenen Produkte... Werbung mit Augenzwinkern find ich da deutlich ansprechender. Mir persönlich ist es ein bisschen zu viel des guten, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass der 'Thermi'-Clip schon ganz geistreich war 

Den 'Fixer' fand ich ein bisschen arg übertrieben, obwohl die ganzen Quasi-Filmzitate aus Spionage-Thrillern echt ganz lustig fand z.B.: 'Wie sind Sie hier reingekommen?' - 'Machen Sie sich darüber mal keine Sorgen!' . Auch 'Dude, you need to settle down!' - 'I never settle!' am Ende des Clips ist lustig, da diese Aufforderung im Englischen recht häufig benutzt wird (ähnlich wie im Deutschen 'reg dich ab!'), und bei der letzten Szene mit dem Leaveblower musste ich dann doch schmunzeln...


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das "The Talk" Video ist schon irgendwo kultig. Der Vater mit dem Pornobalken im Gesicht ist einfach so der Abschuss


 
Wobei ich The Collector noch besser finde. Ein Haus voller Grafikkarten, aber: "_I don't even have a computer_"


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wobei ich The Collector noch besser finde. Ein Haus voller Grafikkarten, aber: "_I don't even have a computer_"


 
Oh Gott ist das geil 

"Now you're giving away free games? I mean, I just bought a doghouse at a yard sale, and I don't even own a dog! Do you think I have anymore near the kind of willpower necessary to say no to something like free games? I mean, you're not helping AMD, you're... What kind of heartless people are you?"


----------



## Deimos (25. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwie trifft bis auf ein paar wenige Schmunzler keines der Videos so wirklich meinen Humor. 
Aber immerhin besser als so ziemlich sämtliche Fernsehwerbungen - ausser die der Migros natürlich .


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2013)

"The Fixer" ist auch nicht meins. Zu laut und zu viel große Fresse. Alleine die Stelle mit "Hey, hey you need to settle down!" - "I never settle." war witzig. Und das Laubgebläse am Schluss.


----------



## xActionx (25. Juni 2013)

Naja die sollten mal weniger geld in solche videos stecken und Grafikkarten bauen. Nvidia scheint sowas ja nicht nötig zu haben. Sie sind klasse und das lassen sie sich auch durch solche lächerlichen videos nicht nehmen.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Juni 2013)

Ich finde "The Fixer" eher abstoßend. Liegt daran, dass der Typ unsympatisch wirkt, wenn er mit seiner Motorsäge ein gutes Stück Technik zerstört 

Vllt bringt nVidia bald eine Antwort raus: "The mixer", da tut dann einer eine AMD-Karte in den Mixer


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Vllt bringt nVidia bald eine Antwort raus: "The mixer", da tut dann einer eine AMD-Karte in den Mixer


 
"_Da kommen die Grafikchips nicht so rein die kommen erst durch den Mixer! Das sind Millionen Cores! oder ein Dutzend?_" 

Um mal frei aus einer Werbung abzuschreiben ^^


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert  Vorallem bei "The Talk", das erste war einfach zu übertrieben 



MFG


----------



## Interceptorvtec (25. Juni 2013)

Hier das fehlt noch in der Sammlung 

X-RANGERS: Defenders of Gaming - YouTube


----------



## belle (25. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer so etwas produziert scheint es nötig zu haben. Wirft einfach kein gutes Licht auf die Unternehmen


 Ich finde es gut, wenn sie die Konkurrenz mal etwas lockerer sehen - solange sie die Ziele nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (26. Juni 2013)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich finde "The Fixer" eher abstoßend. Liegt daran, dass der Typ unsympatisch wirkt, wenn er mit seiner Motorsäge ein gutes Stück Technik zerstört
> 
> Vllt bringt nVidia bald eine Antwort raus: "The mixer", da tut dann einer eine AMD-Karte in den Mixer




WILL IT BLEND?! Aber vermutlich haben Mixer auch ihren Stolz 




> "The Fixer" ist auch nicht meins. Zu laut und zu viel große Fresse.  Alleine die Stelle mit "Hey, hey you need to settle down!" - "I never  settle." war witzig. Und das Laubgebläse am Schluss.



So geht es mir auch...Kann da ansonsten ähnlich wenig drüber lachen wie bei Vollpfosten wie Mario Barth


----------



## Erquicken (26. Juni 2013)

Die Vidz sind doch klasse!

Ich habe mich vor gut einem Jahr für eine 2011 Plattform mit Intel und nVidia Grafikkarte entschieden und gebe ehrlich zu es doch zu bereuen.
Ich hätte zwar nicht das schnellste Sytem, hätte ich damals schon AMD genommen aber.... SAU VIEL GELD GESPART!!!!!

Und für die auflösung 1920 x 1080 hätte das alle mal gereicht ohne 3D Brillen schick schnack.
Die meisten Benchmarks zeigen eh immer das selbe Bild, Grafikkarten von AMD sind Preiswerter und je nach Model genauso gut wenn nicht gar besser.

Ich werd wieder zu AMD wechseln beim nächsten PC System!!!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2013)

Selten dämliche Videos, sie als drittklassig zu bezeichnen wäre da noch geschmeichelt, wenn man sich schon auf so ein niedrigen Niveau begibt sollte es auch witzig sein für die breite Masse, sonst ist es lediglich ein Schuss nach hinten.
Damit hat sich Amd selbst nur geschadet, aber was soll man schon von einer Firma erwarten die einen Bulldozer oder FX-9590 herausbringen, und dennoch damit nicht mal Sandy schlagen können.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juni 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Ist doch für nen Schmunzler gut genug.
> 
> Nicht Image fördernd,desaströs,Ehrenlos,peinlich,AMD scheint es nötig zu haben...!?
> 
> Mensch Leute...bleibt doch mal locker.


Ich selbst habe per se nichts gegen ab und zu mal trash, aber ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige der sich bei AMD öfters mal ein Hauch von Professionalität wünscht. 
Ein Status wo man sich so etwas auch leisten kann.
Intel und Nvidia wirken so oft, so viel Bodenständiger, bei AMD muss man sich oft an die Stirn fassen, bei manchen Sachen läuft einfach peinliches "Bauerniveau" ab. 

Welch Meisterleistung die AMD-Marketing Praktikanten hier geleistet haben, ist auch, ja Hut ab. 
Cinematic Trailer | Operation Scorpius | The Legend of FX | AMD - YouTube

Ich meine Videos können so unterschiedlich sein, witzig, ironisch, professionell, cool, langweilig, ernst usw. 
Auch hängt das stark vom Menschen ab, wie etwas empfunden wird. 

Bei AMD fehlt mir einfach die gewisse Note, die ich z.B. bei Nvidia sehe, wenn tolle Folien präsentiert werden bezüglich Grid, CUDA, PhysX, wenn coole Tech-Demos mit Wasser, Zerstörung oder sonst wie abläuft. 
Wenn ich schon Nvidias Homepage besuche, habe ich einen ganz anderen Eindruck von der Company, wenn ich zuvor die von AMD besuche. 
Auch bei der Präsentation von Produkten wo AMD Leute auftreten und etwas vorstellen, fehlt hier und da echt viel Rhetorik. 

Es gibt Gott sei Dank auch gute Videos von AMD, neulich die Sache mit den APUs war ganz gut gemacht, es gibt echt schöne Videos bezüglich APUs/HSA und auch über GCN, die aus meiner Perspektive sichtlich ein Niveau über den Trash-Videos agieren. 
So etwas würde ich mir wünschen, weniger Trash-Videos, weniger Rechtschreibfehler auf Folien, weniger C&P-Fehler bei Optimierungsguides usw.


----------



## belle (26. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5400369 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hat sich Amd selbst nur geschadet, aber was soll man schon von einer Firma erwarten die einen Bulldozer oder FX-9590 herausbringen, und dennoch damit nicht mal Sandy schlagen können.


 Da übertreibst du aber selbst gnadenlos...


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5400369 schrieb:
			
		

> Selten dämliche Videos, sie als drittklassig zu bezeichnen wäre da noch geschmeichelt, wenn man sich schon auf so ein niedrigen Niveau begibt sollte es auch witzig sein für die breite Masse, sonst ist es lediglich ein Schuss nach hinten.
> Damit hat sich Amd selbst nur geschadet, aber was soll man schon von einer Firma erwarten die einen Bulldozer oder FX-9590 herausbringen, und dennoch damit nicht mal Sandy schlagen können.


 
Wenn Sie Dir nicht gefallen? Pecht gehabt!
Und natürlich auch Dein gutes Recht, Mißfallen zu äußern.

Aber deshalb direkt unflätig (Google wird Dir hier zur "Seite" stehen) und übertrieben über eine Firma herzuziehen, lässt, wenn man sich Deiner oberflächlichen Betrachtung/Ausdrucksweise anpasst, auch auf das Niveau des Beitragsverfassers schließen.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. Juni 2013)

Finde die Video der knüller und ich denke jetzt nicht das das Image Schaden ist


----------



## Gast20180210 (6. Juli 2013)

Der Erste Teil tut mir im Herzen weh ;(


----------



## AeroX (6. Juli 2013)

Naja bisschen trocken die videos.. meiner meinung nach hat eine solche große firma wie amd es nicht nötig SOLCHE videos zu drehen..


----------

